# Publishing Fantasy as a teenage author: is it possible?



## Pikabuddy (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi there! I'm 16 years old and going to be finishing my sophomore year in May.

Throughout my life, I've come to appreciate fantasy; high fantasy and epic fantasy in particular. Movies, books, and video games have all added to my passion for the genre. 

Since the start of my freshmen year(I was 14 at the time), I have been working on a novel; a very long one in fact. It is, of course, a fantasy, in which I've incorporated humans, elves, dwarves, and dragons, set it a world with magic. 


My novel is quite a read: I am nearing the end of the first draft now, and I it is approximately 60 chapters at 145,000 words. I plan on a trilogy; to write all three books--and more--is my desired career. 

Tell me honestly. Do I even have a chance of publishing my book? Will the agents laugh at me when I walk up with my manuscript in hand? I've come to familiarize myself with important elements of storytelling, such as character building, tension, set-ups and pay-offs, etc. I understand that publishing is a competive industry--that even as an experienced author that it takes time, effort and patience to get published--and what agents expect from a manuscript. 


Bottom line: Should I even try to get published? Are the chances so small that it isn't worth the time?

Thank you for reading. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## sunaynaprasad (Mar 11, 2012)

Well it depends on how good your writing is. Do you read a lot of fantasy books? If you do, then the chances of getting published my be a little bit higher. I don't know what your book is about, but unfortunately, teenagers have a harder time getting published, because their writing skills aren't good enough. Also, in the publishing industry, people aren't going to be very friendly. You will have to face criticism, whether it's mild or harsh. Another option is self-publishing, which I think is better, because you have total control and the publishing time is much sooner, a few months. Self-publishing isn't turned down as much as it used to be, so I'd suggest trying it. Many publicists and reviewers will now work with self-published authors.


----------



## squidtender (Mar 11, 2012)

If you're writing to be published, then you're doing it for all the wrong reasons, so never tell yourself it's not worth it. The love of the story is what drives a writer. Once you finish and have your book the way you want it, then by all means, get it out there to publishers and agents. You'll be turned down, probably many times (believe me, many times) but don't let it get you down. Keep writing. I believe it was the novel _The Help_ that took over 60 submissions to finally get published and it turned into a bestseller and hit movie. Keep pounding out the words, my friend. Only the lucky ones get to write. . .


----------



## Jon M (Mar 11, 2012)

Tell me how many times you've edited that 145,000 and I'll tell you what your chances are.


----------



## Tiamat (Mar 11, 2012)

Christopher Paolini.  Ring a bell?  He was a teenager when he published Eragon.  Granted, that doesn't mean your chances are one in ten or anything even remotely good.  But, 16 years old or 35 years old, you have the same chances of the rest of us at getting published.  And FYI--they aren't good.  

My only advice is don't give up, even in the face of the multitudinous rejections you'll receive.  We've all played that game, and the only ones in the running for publication are the ones still playing.  (Corny advice, but still true.)


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 11, 2012)

What the book is like is moreimportant than your age. Post the first page and see what people say.


----------



## Jeko (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm in a similar position to you. I feel that my chances of getting published are based on what I write, and mainly how I write. So, you write fantasy, but how do you write? And I don't just mean how well you write. I write often with too much detail and not enough emotion - it's something I'm working on. I'd love to read some of your work and see what your style is like. It's probably better than mine.


----------



## alanmt (Mar 12, 2012)

It may also be worthwhile to do a little market research. Some agents do not accept high fantasy submissions right now, and I am not sure if that is because the market is poor or because the quality of such submissions varies wildly or simply because such is not to their taste. Since that what you wrote, you will want to investigate this. Most first novels should not be logner than 100,000 - 120,000 to maximize their chances of being published, but there are always exceptions.


----------



## sunaynaprasad (Mar 12, 2012)

The market for high fantasy is poor? My book is a children's magic realism book. It's like a modern Harry Potter or a more serious Wizards of Waverley Place. Of course, those are two different genres, but both involve magic. What is the trend in children's book genres right now? I know talking-animal stories are unpopular (not that my book has them).


----------



## archer88iv (Mar 13, 2012)

Paolini was a teenager when *his parents* published Eragon. The book didn't take off until after they printed it themselves, and by then he was in his twenties.

There's no reason you shouldn't try. There is also no reason you should expect to succeed. Of course, I'm one hell of a pessimist.


----------

